#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Προπτυχιακά & Μεταπτυχιακά >  > > >  >  >  Βραβεία Εκπαίδευσης (Education Awards 2015) από το Mediterranean College

## Mediterranean College

Ακαδημαϊκές Eπιδόσεις,Πρωτοτυπία στην εργασία,Oλοκληρωμένη Προσωπικότητα!
Αυτά είναι τα *κριτήρια* βάσει των οποίων θα γίνει η αξιολόγηση και βράβευση των συμμετεχόντων- για να αναδειχθούν οι άριστοι ανάμεσά τους- που θα αποσπάσουν τα φετινά Βραβεία Εκπαίδευσης (Education Awards 2015). 

*Δικαίωμα συμμετοχής* στα Education Awards 2015 έχουν όλοι οι φοιτητές και *πρόσφατοι απόφοιτοι - από το 2013 και μετά -* 
*Ιδιωτικών Κολλεγίων*,*Δημοσίων ΑΕΙ/ΤΕΙ* και*Πανεπιστημίων Εξωτερικού*.
 Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι μπορούν να *υποβάλουν την υποψηφιότητά τους* μέσα από την ιστοσελίδα: www.education–awards.gr

*EDUCATION AWARDS 2015
Δημιουργούμε νέα Πρότυπα!*

*Κατηγορίες Βραβείων:*
BusinessMarketingComputingPsychologyEducation*Engineering*TourismSports ProfessionalCulinary ArtsSocial MediaHealth Professional*Ειδική κατηγορία**: Start-up* * Idea* 
Oι νικητές, οι οποίοι εκτός από την τιμητική βράβευση, θα *κερδίσουν* μια υποτροφία σπουδών σε μεταπτυχιακό πρόγραμμα του τομέα διάκρισής τους στο Mediterranean College, καθώς και ένα ραντεβού εργασίας με κορυφαίες εταιρείες της αγοράς.

Μεγάλες εταιρίες και σύλλογοι με σημαντικό κοινωνικό έργο έχουν στηρίξει μέχρι σήμερα τα Βραβεία Εκπαίδευσης, μεταξύ των οποίων είναι οι:
*Opel, Hewlett-Packard, ΜC Cain Foods, Makro, Όμιλος Πρίνου, Aldemar Hotels, Oriflame, AirfastTickets, Orange Cruises, ο Σύλλογος Προστασίας Αγέννητου Παιδιού «Η ΑΓΚΑΛΙΑ»* κ.α.

Η ψηφοφορία θα ξεκινήσει επίσημα την *Παρασκευή 26 Ιουνίου 2015* στο Mass Room Pool Side  όπου και θα παρουσιαστούν όλες οι υποψηφιότητες .

Η λήξη της ψηφοφορίας είναι την *Κυριακή 6 Σεπτεμβρίου 2015 στις 23.59* ενώ οι νικητές θα ανακοινωθούν *σε μια λαμπρή τελετή* σε χώρο που θα ανακοινωθεί σύντομα*.*

----------

